# Super Silver Haze outdoors.



## Stufart (Jan 30, 2014)

Im just wondering how tall a super silver haze grows outside? Im in South East Queensland and its currently summer here. The plant is now 4ft tall and growing very fast in its air pot, its very healthy. I will upload some photos tomorrow, but I want to know should I let this girl run its natural course, or should I top it? I live in what could be called a forest, so its not hard to hide this plant. 

Interesting, my last grow was indoors, had all sorts of issues being a newbie, but this girl I just planted in some Canna Terra pro and let her go, man she loves that stuff. I dont water all that mush as it rains here once a week at present, I f not then I drop in some PH 6.5 water. I have added a bit of fish and kelp additive, not much, just a bit. Im trying not to overdo this grow as I did the last one, the less I touch her, the better she is, much like my wife :hubba:    

How much bud should I expect from this one plant if left to its own devices? 
Is SSH a good smoke, is it a good high?


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

I think ssh can be monster. You could expect a 10' + plant. How long are your days right now? If they are near the 12/12 then I wouldn't top her. If you have a few weeks tell she starts to flower I might play with had a bit. Maybe tie her down in spots and top some. 

Hope that helps... P.S. you do know she can be an 11 week plant right?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2014)

my guess---she will easily exceed 12'---IMO don't top her---bend and tie line to rocks/bricks to open up the middle of the plant---if u use bricks instead of stakes u still give urself easy access to the interior of the plant if u spot something that needs ur attention and bending over gives access to the tops without the use of a ladder

pics to see the set up surrounding area would make it easier to toss out the best opinion---as trellis may be another option---i just would not top her


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes pics would tell us more.

Why would you not top her OS. I've always had good results topping Sativa's.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2014)

I top everything and regret it when i don't. lol


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

Top, train, Fim and loly pop. I was thinking about going with a ssh this year for my outdoor grow. I'm just a little worried about the finish time. I wanted to go with it because I could train the hell out of it and keep it about 6' tall but 6' wide. Nice sized tops all over the place.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 22, 2014)

NorthstarNug said:


> Yes pics would tell us more.
> 
> Why would you not top her OS. I've always had good results topping Sativa's.



cause u will get the same result of more tops by bending instead of physically topping

i'd a topped her before she reached 4'---maybe a couple times when she was much shorter

also need to consider the length of the season---the guy said he was already in summer---i top in spring---not summer

i dont want my plant expelling energy on repairing it self from topping in the summer if i can help it


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

Understandable, she probably wouldn't even stress a bit from some bondag or a good neck snapping.


----------



## NorthstarNug (Mar 22, 2014)

I didn't even notice this thread is almost a month and a half old. Lol wonder where she's at.


----------



## BudGrower (Mar 23, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I top everything and regret it when i don't. lol


topping is :bump:


----------

